# linux flash 9 no audio



## ericbsd (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont have audio on youtube with linux flash 9 help please.
I follow this: http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71


----------



## nox@ (Jan 11, 2009)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> I dont have audio on youtube with linux flash 9 help please.
> I follow this: http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71



But sound does work for other apps?  Are you using the latest ports?  The Linux flash port is using libflashsupport for sound on FreeBSD, so you might want to check if there are dependencies missing for that one:

`% /compat/linux/bin/sh /compat/linux/usr/bin/ldd /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so`

(That's _one_ line!)  If you see 'not found' somewhere in the output of that you know something is wrong...


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok I just have reinstall freebsd, I update my port first, install firefox3 and do all http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71
and it s work very good.


----------

